# sharpening info



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

Ok, i presently have the grizzly clone of the tormack, and a sharpy guy.

I just started turning some pins, and well my tools are dull, really dull, so I need a little guidance on whether to buy the tormack muliti jig svs50, and does it or will it fit my grizzly to do gouges ect. 
i've looked at building lots of jigs, and actually today, cut some tube, angle with the intent to make one up.

then i ended up working on a massive leak on our pool, just finishing up, did i mention i hate pools, but the ole gal loves it, up to me itd grow flowers or fish or something.

ok, my gouges look like they were sharpened with a file, (from previous owner) so now its up to me to pick up the torch and go forward.

FOr me it may be easier to buy whats needed, as time in shop is limited.

i've watched a plethora of videos on making jigs, ect. and have the skill its the time, just want to make sure what i buy will serve my purpose. 
I am not a seasoned turner, been almost 30 years since i did, so its a learning curve all over again.

thanks
Rj in az.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wolverine-Sharpening-System-Lathe-Tool-Grinding-Sharpener-with-VARI-GRIND-Jig/122686114842?epid=12011030210&hash=item1c90a98c1a:g:mZ8AAOSwRplZrW8V

and an 8" slow speed grinder

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=8%22+slow+speed+grinder&rt=nc&_dmd=2

with some CBN wheels

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CBN-Grinding-Wheel-8-x1-x-625-80-grit-Hurricane-WoodturningTools/162561467633?hash=item25d96b24f1:g:5OwAAOSw7GRZNrHW

will get you in the ball park.

Not sure about your Tormack clone as the grinding wheel is more expedient.


----------



## mousejockey (May 6, 2010)

I'm not a turner but, here's what a turner told me about the subject. "Learn to use a grinder to sharpen your turning tools unless you want to spend you limited shop time sharpening." Apparently sharpening is needed often so step over to a grinder and spend 30 seconds sharpening and get back to turning.

That was a long time ago and there are new tools out there with carbide tips that may make sense for those with limited shop time.

I know this isn't an answer to what you asked but food for thought!

Myles


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the 10" Grizzly clone and I turn. I use the Tormek jigs - here is a review I did. I now have the svd-186 newer gouge jig. I also now have an 8" bench grinder. The wet sharpeners are very slow for shaping but are great for resharpening turning tools. I use the bgm-100 to use the Tormek jigs on the bench grinder if much material needs removed, then final sharpening on the Griz. The jig and tool can be moved between the grinders without adjustment. I will say the reason I still use the Griz is because I had it. In no way are both required. The vari grind jig and slow speed 8" would be the cheapest and very good way to go. All of the Tormek jigs and setup tools are expensive.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Look at *waho6o9* first post … The Wolverine system has worked for me very well.
I do use the 8" grinder and free hand the roughing gouge, but the rest of the tools get treated to the Wolverine.
There is a bit of a learning curve but it is not that hard and you will be more consistent with your grinds.


----------

